# Grizzly G0695 Mill



## Earl (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone else on this forum own a g-0695 mill?   Just wondering if I am all alone with this one.
I bought mine off of craigslist from a woodwooker that wanted to play with some metal.   Apparently he thought that metal would cut like wood on this machine.  He burned up several end mills and then listed it on CL.  It included a 10 inch rotary table in an un-opened box as well as the burned up end mill set .   He had a g-4003g lathe as well.   Both were less than 6 months old.   I bought them both.

Back to the mill.   The grizzy g-0695 has a built in VFD.   Rheymus (sp?) is the neame.  I removed the cover from the control panel on the front of the mill and see the keyboard for the VFD.   The question is "Has anyone messed with the settings on this VFD" ?    the top speed of the mill is 2200 rpms.  I have a couple of very small mills that I would like to turn at 2500 or more.   I know it is likely beyond the design requirements for this system, and there are probably very good reasons for limiting the speed.  ( I am an electrical engineer and understand the reason for limiting the speed is most likely the motor windings and the bearings) 

all that being said,  is there anyone here that has experience with this unit?

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 1, 2014)

congrats, sounds like you scored big-time.  G0695 is a nice mill, one of the few current Grizzly offerings made in Taiwan. I have no experience with the machine, but here is my 2 cents...

Here is a link to the manual (it is a Rhymebus/Yasakawa RM5G-2001), maximum frequency setting is on page 75.

http://www.rhymebus.com.tw/files_web/RM5G(ENG).pdf

2500 rpm is only a small bump over 2200 rpm. I would have no concerning about bumping frequency up enough to get there, assuming that such a bump still keeps maximum frequency <75 Hz or so. Check to see what the top end currently is.

Grizzly motors tend to be fairly weak, from everything I have read... although I have never burned one out (I have 3 grizzly machines), I have heard plenty of stories of those who have. That could be a blessing is disguise; putting a good name brand Leeson or Baldor motor on there.... while your at it, slap one on your 4003G as well (a very common upgrade to get rid of unwanted vibration).

The top speed limitation is primarily a limitation for operator safety/liability issues, IMHO.  Probably biggest concern after that is motor (just because I doubt this is a quality inverter quality motor).  2200 rpm is slow enough that I doubt you will see spindle bearing problems.


----------



## Earl (Sep 2, 2014)

I have the manual,all 176 pages I believe.   If my memory is corect, it is parameter 29 that sets the max frequency.  I was looking for someone that had experience to share about it.  I already have a 3phase motor and vfd on the 4003g lathe.   My southbend 10 L also has a vfd.   I had that motor rewound with better wire and had the windings potted to prevent the problems associated with a vfd with an old motor.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 6, 2014)

G0695...definitely on the list of potentials. Just noticed that Griz is showing back-ordered on them.

Bill


----------



## DoogieB (Sep 6, 2014)

I wouldn't mind seeing a little more on your G0695 mill, maybe some pictures and some user description of the fit and finish.

Like you said, there's isn't much on the 'net about this unit and it hits a sweet spot of a knee mill at 1000 pounds.


----------

